# Under the Dome - S01E01 - 6/24/13



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

Just finished watching it. I thought it was great summer fare! Looking forward to more of this.

So what did they know a year ago? Anxious to find out.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

As someone who enjoyed the book I've got to say that I pretty much hated the changes they made to the characters. Especially



Spoiler



Barbie is not a killer avoiding the law


and



Spoiler



The Sheriff was not a co-conspirator in Big Jim's enterprise


and



Spoiler



Rusty was a major character who was not caught outside the dome


and



Spoiler



Julia Shumway was not married and her non-existant husband was not a doctor



I just finished the book a few weeks ago and it is kind of hard for me to wrap my mind around all of the changes.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

I enjoyed it quite a bit... changes from the book did not really bother me, at least not yet.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It was better than I expected it to be - I really enjoyed it. The cast is an eclectic collection of character actors from Favorite Shows Past, including LOST, Breaking Bad, True Blood, Secret Circle, and Bates Motel. It was an hour of "where do I know that person from, again?" (Well, except Dean Norris - I'd recognize him anywhere).

As a reader of the book, I really got a kick out of

(Major series-ending spoiler)



Spoiler



The very first scene (a baby bird hatching out of an egg, with the much larger mama bird next to it). Basically a metaphor for the whole story.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

As I watched this I was botherd by the fact that not one person suggested trying to dig a tunnel beneath it. Maybe it's a mile deep, but no one knows that. That it wasn't tried, or the subject even brought up, makes me not want to waste my time with this show.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> As I watched this I was botherd by the fact that not one person suggested trying to dig a tunnel beneath it. Maybe it's a mile deep, but no one knows that. That it wasn't tried, or the subject even brought up, makes me not want to waste my time with this show.


There's, like, more than one episode. Even the book didn't have everyone trying every imaginable thing to check out the dome within the first chapter after the dome came into being.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Simpsons did it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> There's, like, more than one episode. Even the book didn't have everyone trying every imaginable thing to check out the dome within the first chapter after the dome came into being.


Really? That's like the first thought that comes to mind. May not work. May be a sphere. May go for miles and miles but still the first thought.


----------



## bsnelson (Oct 30, 1999)

The wife and I liked it. She's a ginormous Stephen King fan and has probably read everything he's written 100 times each, so she was thrilled to see this. Since I haven't read the book, I don't have any preconceived notions/biases; in fact, I haven't watched previews or anything (including for next week). I'm just going to let it unfold as it will. 

Brad


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

It would have been really awesome if the name of the city was Kandor.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The ratings would have been good for a regular season show. There were 13 million viewers with a 3.2 dem rating. This proves that you can get good ratings for a summer show if you put something on that people want to watch.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Azlen said:


> The ratings would have been good for a regular season show. There were 13 million viewers with a 3.2 dem rating. This proves that you can get good ratings for a summer show if you put something on that people want to watch.


Although they probably wouldn't have gotten those ratings in the fall, when the other networks would have had competition...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Although they probably wouldn't have gotten those ratings in the fall, when the other networks would have had competition...


Depends on the time slot. Tuesday in the 10/9 slot probably would have had similar ratings as that time slot is pretty weak.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I liked it.

It's been *years* since I've read the book (which I really liked), but even so I noticed they made a lot of changes regarding the main characters. But since they hope to stretch this far beyond the boundaries of the book, I don't really mind.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dale Barbara (Barbie) is supposed to be the moral compass of the story.

Personally, I was disappointed in the changes to his character.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

trainman said:


> Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


Well I'm not going to watch it now then :up:


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The Spud said:


> It would have been really awesome if the name of the city was Kandor.


Where is the "like" button?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

trainman said:


> Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


According to mainesheriffs.org:



> The sheriffs in the State of Maine serve as the chief law enforcement officer in each county. It is the only elected law enforcement officer in the state of Maine, allowing citizens to elect their Sheriff every four years. The sheriffs represent one of the purest forms of democracy; directly answering to the citizens of their counties.


But, hey, it is a fictional show where a great big almost-invisible dome has been plunked down around a town, so...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

trainman said:


> Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


Same here in Illinois...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I thought the pilot was really good.
Of course, I'll watch Rachelle Lefevre in almost anything (but not Twilight) but it's certainly an interesting premise so I'll keep watching.

How much involvement does King have in this?

I know he gets an EP credit and check but a news story I saw last night implied that he actively worked on turning this into a series.

Also, I couldn't figure out where they filmed the pilot.


----------



## Hit The Ball (Jun 26, 2002)

trainman said:


> Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


There is no police department in Cupertino.
The city hires the County Sheriff's department to do what the police would normally do - there is a substation and permanent appointed deputies.

HTB


----------



## TiVolunteer (Jul 10, 2001)

JYoung said:


> I thought the pilot was really good.
> 
> Also, I couldn't figure out where they filmed the pilot.


Series was filmed in Wilmington, NC. Not sure if the pilot was filmed in a different location or not.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Didn't read the book. Not that it matters, but I've never read a single Stephen King book.

I liked the pilot. Well, everything but psycho teen. I guess I'll just have to cringe and bear it every time that he and that silly subplot shows up in the future episodes. How old is he supposed to be? The actor looks like he's pushing 30.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

It looks like the plot is going to deviate from the book.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/31/under-the-dome-tv-cbs_n_3363596.html

If you've read the book, you're probably assuming that you have a good idea about how the story ultimately concludes, but Vaughan admitted that they had no interest in recreating the novel's plot verbatim.

"[The book] takes place over a relatively short amount of time, but when we first started talking with Stephen, he said, 'when I came up with this idea, I envisioned a town potentially being trapped for years at a time, and that's something that you guys could get to do that I didn't.' And that might necessitate a different ending," he said. "So we pitched Stephen a far-out, big swing idea for it -- if we're lucky enough for this to go several years -- a different ending, and he was really excited by it and so generous, to say 'I wish I'd thought of that, that's killer.' He's been so supportive, and I think he knows that the book is its own thing and it would be boring to translate the book exactly to the screen -- he wants to see something new that hopefully still has the theme and the heart of the book in it."

Baer agreed, "We're on Day 10 now, so we've already passed where the book goes and we think that this can go much beyond a week's worth of time, because we're just beginning to explore all of the ramifications of being caught under a dome ... how the citizens of Chester's Mill deal with it on a personal basis and on a sustainability basis."


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Translated: "We're going to milk it for as many episodes as we can, and when we get canceled, we hope to have enough time to figure out how to end it."


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I'll be interested to see how they extend it out that far, since in the book



Spoiler



oxygen under the dome was getting used but not replenished, and pollution from the generators and cars was collecting at the top of the dome.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Hercules67 said:


> Dale Barbara (Barbie) is supposed to be the moral compass of the story.
> 
> Personally, I was disappointed in the changes to his character.


Apparently you and I were the only ones disappointed. That opening scene of him burying the body and avoiding the police just seems WRONG!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm into this show for now. I've read or listened to a lot of King novels but not this one. 

Stalker teen grated my nerves from the first scene so I hope they do away with him quickly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> I'll be interested to see how they extend it out that far, since in the book
> 
> * SPOILER *


So. King watched the Simpsons Movie.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

scooterboy said:


> I'll be interested to see how they extend it out that far, since in the book
> 
> * SPOILER *





Spoiler



The fact that the characters are having seizures and visions of pink stars falling in lines, etc, suggests a future for the town that tracks the book's


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

While there is no power, I didn't hear anyone mention anything about no running water. If there is still water that would mean the underground pipes are still intact which would indicate the dome doesn't go too far underground.
Or did I miss something?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> So. King watched the Simpsons Movie.


Nice try, but no. King first began writing _Under The Dome_ in the 70s, and then again in the 80s, before revisiting the idea in the mid-2000s.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Maui said:


> Apparently you and I were the only ones disappointed. That opening scene of him burying the body and avoiding the police just seems WRONG!


Yeah, that struck me too. I was waiting for some explanation that he was under cover or something. Even so, you can't just kill someone and hide the body.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, that struck me too. I was waiting for some explanation that he was under cover or something. Even so, you can't just kill someone and hide the body.


Jimmy Hoffa begs to differ


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

So, is this a spoiler thread or a no spoiler thread? I can't figure it out and don't want to click on any spoiler yet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Nice try, but no. King first began writing Under The Dome in the 70s, and then again in the 80s, before revisiting the idea in the mid-2000s.


Revisited. As in figured it out. After the Simpsons Movie.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> So, is this a spoiler thread or a no spoiler thread? I can't figure it out and don't want to click on any spoiler yet.


It is turning into a book comparison thread. It is GoT!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

This thread has gone way off the tracks with all the book discussion. I suggest something similar to what we've done with GoT. Use the weekly episode thread to discuss the TV show only. Create a different thread, one thread for the entire season, that discusses the show for book readers. That thread can discuss differences between the book and the TV show, and can speculate about what changes will or won't show up, and all spoilers are fair game. The weekly thread will stick to the aired episodes only, with no knowledge of the book.

After some contentious GoT discussion last year, we used this split thread format this year, and it was well received.

As a GoT book reader, I loved having both threads. Not having read UtD, I find all this spoilerized (and some not spoilerized) discussion disruptive.

ETA: or what TonyD referred to while I was typing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> It is turning into a book comparison thread. It is GoT!


eek.

Will there be a regular thread for those who haven'y read the book??

ETA: I dunno what GoT is.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> ETA: I dunno what GoT is.


Gallon of Tabasco.

(Game of Thrones)


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

got it


(thought maybe it was Gin OR Tonic. And that doesn't make sense to me)


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Dale Barbara (Barbie) is supposed to be the moral compass of the story.
> 
> Personally, I was disappointed in the changes to his character.


I'm holding judgment on the new Barbie until we find out more about the guy that he killed. Maybe the guy had it coming to him.

So far, I like the casting of Big Jim and Junior. Exactly the mental picture I had.

Forgetting about the book for the moment and focusing on just what we saw on TV, I'm not too put off that the residents haven't tried to dig under or climb over or blow up or do any of the numerous things one might expect to the dome. I imagine the first reaction would be to wait and see what the military tried to do on the other side.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, so the show won't be the same as the book.

This means they had better start digging underground by episode 3.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree that comparisons to the book should be in their own thread. I am one that hasn't read the book, so watching as it unfolds.

It's a 13-week story arc, so I expect it to be resolved at the end - and AFAIK, it's all been filmed - or at least ordered - so little chance of it not being concluded. That being said, as King has never been good at ending his stories, I expect 12 episodes of beginning and middle and a finale that wraps it all up!

Lots of caricature characters here, so I'm not expecting a lot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked it. I'm generally not a big Stephen King book fan (I've read a few of the shorter ones) but I've liked a few of the movies and mini-series. I liked the premise, it's different than the normal TV fare, so I gave it a shot. Looks like, at least for now, I'm in for the summer.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

When are they going to start running out of breathable air? 

Do the toilets still work?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh yeah, almost forgot...

It's supposed to be set in Maine, right? If so, can anyone explain the Spanish moss hanging from the trees?????


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> When are they going to start running out of breathable air?


They've probably got enough plants in there to keep the oxygen cycle going. I'm a little concerned about all the emergency generators.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

So, did Lawnmower man's pacemaker explode, or was he shot?


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot...
> 
> It's supposed to be set in Maine, right? If so, can anyone explain the Spanish moss hanging from the trees?????


Nice catch - I didn't notice. But yes we have a fair amount of Spanish Moss here in Wilmington. I immediately recognized the Carolina pine forest Barbie drove away from after the burial.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> got it
> 
> (thought maybe it was Gin OR Tonic. And that doesn't make sense to me)


I'll take Gin please.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

markp99 said:


> So, did Lawnmower man's pacemaker explode, or was he shot?


I could tell you which it was in the book, but apparently that's not allowed here.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh yeah, almost forgot...
> 
> It's supposed to be set in Maine, right? If so, can anyone explain the Spanish moss hanging from the trees?????




It was (and currently is) being filmed here in Wilmington, NC.

I think most of the "downtown" scenes are in Burgaw, NC just north of Wilmywood.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

trainman said:


> Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


The Reno sheriff's office was the only town law enforcement in Reno 911!. 

In reality, small (and some large) towns all over the country outsource their police needs to the county sheriff. For example, from Wikipedia regarding the Los Angeles County Sheriff:

Forty-two of the county's 88 municipalities contract with the Sheriffs Department to provide local police protection. These cities, range in population from 800 to 177,000, and in size from 1 to 100 square miles.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> While there is no power, I didn't hear anyone mention anything about no running water. If there is still water that would mean the underground pipes are still intact which would indicate the dome doesn't go too far underground.
> Or did I miss something?


The town, or most residents, could rely on well water. No running water necessary.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

andyw715 said:


> It was (and currently is) being filmed here in Wilmington, NC.
> 
> I think most of the "downtown" scenes are in Burgaw, NC just north of Wilmywood.


Nice smeek!

I know it's filmed in Wilmywood, but I was commenting on the fact that we're supposed to believe it's up North, but the SM belies that fact.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Nice smeek!
> 
> I know it's filmed in Wilmywood, but I was commenting on the fact that we're supposed to believe it's up North, but the SM belies that fact.


As someone who lives up north, I never even noticed the foliage


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Not really a book/show spoiler, but the actor they chose for Big Jim is probably the closest to what I imagined him looking/acting like in the book.


----------



## mostman (Jul 16, 2000)

I'm no huge superfan of King - but will read his books when my queue isn't too deep. I have enjoyed many of his books in the past. This is one I did not read.

With that said - I'm in ALL the way because I AM a super fan of Brian K Vaughan. Whatever he is doing, I like it. For those of you into graphic novels - do yourself a favor and check out both Y: The Last Man and Saga. Saga, which is recent and still running, is just amazing.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

markp99 said:


> So, did Lawnmower man's pacemaker explode, or was he shot?


Yes.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

mostman said:


> I'm no huge superfan of King - but will read his books when my queue isn't too deep. I have enjoyed many of his books in the past. This is one I did not read.
> 
> With that said - I'm in ALL the way because I AM a super fan of Brian K Vaughan. Whatever he is doing, I like it. For those of you into graphic novels - do yourself a favor and check out both Y: The Last Man and Saga. Saga, which is recent and still running, is just amazing.


I found the book ending to be extremely dissatisfying, especially for a Stephen King novel. For a man who can write a thousand pages just to relate the story of eating a hamburger, he seemed to just decide at some point "OK, I don't want to write this anymore" and came up with a pretty pathetic ending.

On the other hand, I find some of the differences in the series from the book at the beginning to be alarming and disappointing -- taking the few really good aspects of the novel and littering it with typical manufactured soap opera controversy. But we'll see where it actually goes. There's little else to watch, at least.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice TC, Doug!

Especially when we discussed NOT comparing the book earlier in the thread!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> The Reno sheriff's office was the only town law enforcement in Reno 911!.


Yeah, and there is no such thing. It's actually Reno Police Dept, but there is the outlying Washoe County Sheriff's Dept. I just figured they did that so as to not to be TOTALLY making fun of our police dept. I'm probably wrong, but that's what I decided. 

As to the show - Not having read the book, I enjoyed the episode, especially for a network show. Outside of sitcoms, I don't watch that many network shows.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Nice TC, Doug!
> 
> Especially when we discussed NOT comparing the book earlier in the thread!


I didn't compare the book; I expressed my resulting opinions, having read the book. There's not one single factual thing about any theme, plot, or detail in the book mentioned in my post.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

dswallow said:


> I didn't compare the book; I expressed my resulting opinions, having read the book. There's not one single factual thing about any theme, plot, or detail in the book mentioned in my post.


Opinions of the book and the 'disappointing differences' are comparisons and threadcrapping, Doug. You've been around long enough to know this.



dswallow said:


> I found the book ending to be extremely dissatisfying, especially for a Stephen King novel. For a man who can write a thousand pages just to relate the story of eating a hamburger, he seemed to just decide at some point "OK, I don't want to write this anymore" and came up with a pretty pathetic ending.
> 
> *On the other hand, I find some of the differences in the series from the book at the beginning to be alarming and disappointing -- taking the few really good aspects of the novel and littering it with typical manufactured soap opera controversy. But we'll see where it actually goes. There's little else to watch, at least.*


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Opinions of the book and the 'disappointing differences' are comparisons and threadcrapping, Doug. You've been around long enough to know this.


No they're not, and I was responding to a post on the thread, on topic. I was discussing the episode and my opinions of it. I didn't talk about anything not in the episode, nor anything from the book. I didn't spoil the book. Nor did I even spoil the episode. It was purely my impression and opinion of watching the episode, for which this thread is specifically about.


----------



## TiVoJedi (Mar 1, 2002)

Good thing most of the cows made it to the outside of the dome. If the dome isn't permeable think of all the increased methane that would build up from cow flatulence. Of course the townspeople will probably eat all the cows as time goes by anyway. As for the water the groundwater will eventually deplete after decades if the dome extends all the way around the subsurface. There's no way for water vapor to get in from outside, so no clouds and no rain to replenish the groundwater either! 

Going to heat up in their bubble! Hope they like living in a greenhouse with no vents!


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

If water and water vapor can't enter the sphere then it also can't leave so I don't think they'll run out of water.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Opinions of the book and the 'disappointing differences' are comparisons and threadcrapping, Doug. You've been around long enough to know this.


Whine much?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

squint said:


> If water and water vapor can't enter the sphere then it also can't leave so I don't think they'll run out of water.


over time the amount of usable water would lessen, due to sewage and such, and if the water isn't moving, what is there will stagnate.

Then there is evaporation.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

heySkippy said:


> Whine much?


Interfere much?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mostman said:


> I'm no huge superfan of King - but will read his books when my queue isn't too deep. I have enjoyed many of his books in the past. This is one I did not read.
> 
> With that said - I'm in ALL the way because I AM a super fan of Brian K Vaughan. Whatever he is doing, I like it. For those of you into graphic novels - do yourself a favor and check out both Y: The Last Man and Saga. Saga, which is recent and still running, is just amazing.


I don't know who Vaughn is (at least by name) but I see that Jack Bender and Stephen Spielberg have their names attached to the show as well, and I generally like the work they've done.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Interfere much?


Not usually, but this hair-trigger childish crying behavior over the most trivial things is getting on my nerves.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm on the fence with this one.

Neither side set up a road construction sign or something similar to at least allow text communication with the other side? 

The radio station and the hottie redhead journalist/editor (depending on who she talks to) have generators, but not the giant restaurant (that was a restaurant right) where the sheriff gave the town the rundown on where they stand?

I don't think I can hate the LA folks "just passing through" much more, especially the mom that wondered why they don't get over the wall so her daughter can get to a real doctor. I was hoping for their deaths as soon as the daughter whined about not having access to gas station orange juice...

Junior is a little too crazy for me on Day 0 and I was a little confused by the physical and clothing similarity between his candy striper/whore GF and the underaged sister of the boy that was left Home Alone. BTW, who the hell builds a fallout shelter prone to flooding?

The closing scene with the soldiers running around aimlessly, yet none of them even noticing that the law keepers of the town are there and one happens to have had his {speculation} pacemaker battery explode and collapse in a bloody heap.

After reading the thread I see that Barbie's apparent disconnect between the opening scene and then pretty much the rest of the entire episode makes a bit more sense. He went from murdering, law evading, badass to HelperMan with side of Sexy Friendly Guy.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I used to be a Stephen King fan, and read every piece of fiction he wrote all the way up to when Desperation and The Regulators came out together in 1996. And then I took a break and started reading other stuff and never went back. That's not a judgement, it's just that Steve got to big for anyone to effectively edit and his books were getting so much longer and deeper into the minutiae than they needed to to tell a good story.

So, all of this story is completely fresh to me, much like Game of Thrones, and I support the use of a separate thread for those that want to discuss the difference between the book and the show.

I like what I have seen so far, and I hope all 13 weeks stay strong and don't fizzle out into the ridiculous.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> Not really a book/show spoiler, but the actor they chose for Big Jim is probably the closest to what I imagined him looking/acting like in the book.


Interesting; in my mind's eye he looked more like John Goodman with a thin mustache.










Like that, only pencil-thin

But I love Dean Norris and I'm glad to see him in the show; he just seems smallish.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm off to go UTD-filming hunting. I'll try to get some good picks.

Still haven't found the dome around here yet


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> I'm off to go UTD-filming hunting. I'll try to get some good picks.
> 
> Still haven't found the dome around here yet


WATCH OUT FOR THAT INVISIBLE WA.......!!!!!!!

**CRASH**


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The Reno sheriff's office was the only town law enforcement in Reno 911!.
> 
> In reality, small (and some large) towns all over the country outsource their police needs to the county sheriff. For example, from Wikipedia regarding the Los Angeles County Sheriff:
> 
> Forty-two of the county's 88 municipalities contract with the Sheriffs Department to provide local police protection. These cities, range in population from 800 to 177,000, and in size from 1 to 100 square miles.


Indeed. I live in Orange County (immediately south of LA County) in an unincorporated county "island". We are not a city, and have no municipal government, so we contract with the county for most of our services, including law enforcement (through the OC Sheriff).


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Indeed. I live in Orange County (immediately south of LA County) in an unincorporated county "island". We are not a city, and have no municipal government, so we contract with the county for most of our services, including law enforcement (through the OC Sheriff).


Yes, there are sheriffs that provide local law enforcement services. But I note that -- for example, since this is one I'm familiar with -- while West Hollywood is policed by the Los Angeles County sheriff's department, the deputies don't have "West Hollywood Sheriff's Department" uniform patches. In "Under the Dome," there are "Chester's Mill Sheriff's Department" uniform patches.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> I was a little confused by the physical and clothing similarity between his candy striper/whore GF and the underaged sister of the boy that was left Home Alone.


That wasn't the same girl? I need to pay better attention.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> WATCH OUT FOR THAT INVISIBLE WA.......!!!!!!!
> 
> **CRASH**


He did kind of miss a golden opportunity.

"Still haven't found the dome around here y"


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

trainman said:


> Yes, there are sheriffs that provide local law enforcement services. But I note that -- for example, since this is one I'm familiar with -- while West Hollywood is policed by the Los Angeles County sheriff's department, the deputies don't have "West Hollywood Sheriff's Department" uniform patches. In "Under the Dome," there are "Chester's Mill Sheriff's Department" uniform patches.


Ah, I did not notice that.  I believe that falls under the picking of nits.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe the township of Chester's Mill is located in the county of Chester's Mill?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe the township of Chester's Mill is located in the county of Chester's Mill?


Sacramento is in Sacramento County.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Maui said:


> Apparently you and I were the only ones disappointed. That opening scene of him burying the body and avoiding the police just seems WRONG!


It seems that way.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was glad to see Rachelle Lefevre's flowing locks on the screen again.

So while everybody complains about the portrayal of the sheriff department, I was wondering why the town councilman's (Big Jim's) vehicle apparently had (a bad knock-off of) Vermont license plates on it.



jamesbobo said:


> While there is no power, I didn't hear anyone mention anything about no running water. If there is still water that would mean the underground pipes are still intact which would indicate the dome doesn't go too far underground.
> Or did I miss something?


I think in one of the wide shots of Chester's Mills at the end there was a water tower pictured. Perhaps they are running off of that for now.










On second thought, maybe what I saw was the antenna for the radio station...


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I agree that comparisons to the book should be in their own thread. I am one that hasn't read the book, so watching as it unfolds.


I doubt I continue to make comparison to the book for future episodes but some of the changes were so strange to me they caught me off guard this first episode. Either one of two things will happen.


I will learn to accept the changes and just watch the show.
I will just give up and stop watching the show.

Either way I will probably stop making comparisons.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Langree said:


> Sacramento is in Sacramento County.


Dallas is in Dallas County


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think this show is really different from GoT--that show was so hard to follow--especially the first season. People were always trying to figure out who was who or whatever and book readers would give us info, but then hard to draw the line between helpful info and spoilers. I don't think it will be much of a problem here after the first comments this week about differences.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Dallas is in Dallas County


Houston is in Harris County.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

trainman said:


> Not sure how it works in Maine, but in Pennsylvania, the town law enforcement wouldn't be a sheriff's department -- that's something that's only at the county level.


Isn't it possible that the town is so small it doesn't have a PD? That's how the town that I grew up on was. We only had the county Sherifs dept.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm a big King fan, read everything he wrote after I read my mother's copy of the shining. I stopped reading his stuff after Insomnia. My favorites would be The Stand and It.

I'm enjoying the Dome sofar. We get the crazy pretty boy, the power struggle of the car salesman and the sheriff, the rugged "Barbie" man....Killer?, and the supernatural or super science Dome with people falling over mumbling something about the stars. Yea, I'm hooked. 

I think we get spoiled by big production shows like Game of Thrones, and Dexter, but Free TV still has some stuff worth watching.

The man in Black fled across the desert, and the Gunslinger followed. S. King.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

squint said:


> If water and water vapor can't enter the sphere then it also can't leave so I don't think they'll run out of water.


Still suits!


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I turned on CC and the 2 people who fell out and started to mumble are saying:

"the pink stars are falling.....the pink stars are falling in line"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Dallas is in Dallas County


New York City is in New York County, Bronx County, Richmond County, Queens County and Kings County.

And Baltimore is next to but not part of Baltimore County.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

LlamaLarry said:


> Junior is a little too crazy for me on Day 0 and I was a little confused by the physical and clothing similarity between his candy striper/whore GF and the underaged sister of the boy that was left Home Alone. BTW, who the hell builds a fallout shelter prone to flooding?


And if your son tells you the shelter you built is flooded, isn't the first thing you do is take a look at it?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jamesbobo said:


> And if your son tells you the shelter you built is flooded, isn't the first thing you do is take a look at it?


This concerned me also.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> And if your son tells you the shelter you built is flooded, isn't the first thing you do is take a look at it?


"What, Dad? Are you saying you don't trust me?"


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

He had a long day with the dome enclosing the entire town and whatnot.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> And if your son tells you the shelter you built is flooded, isn't the first thing you do is take a look at it?


he said it was flooded again, implying it's a common issue.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

San Francisco is in San Francisco County and San Diego is in San Diego County. Lancaster, CA with a population over 100,000 is policed by the LA County Sheriffs dept. 
I don't worry too much about details such as Spanish Moss since I have seen shows that were supposed to be in Chicago and there were palm trees. But the air, water and food situation is important


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

In Indianapolis, they combined the Indianapolis Police Department with the Marion County Sheriff Department under what they call Unigov and they are now called the Indianapolis Metropolitan PD. Maybe this town did that but kept the Sheriff Dept name.

My thoughts on the show (I have not read the book):

I thought it was a good pilot and introduced the premise of the show and who the characters are pretty well. I am hooked already.

I looked at the dome as an upside down bowl, not as a sphere. Otherwise it would be called "Inside the Sphere". I am looking for them to dry to dig under. At the edge of it, it doesn't look like it extends into the ground, but more like if you took a mixing bowl and plopped it down on the dirt. Or go to that house that was cut in half, and see if you can go into the basement on your side of the dome and get out on the other side of the basement outside the dome.

I loved the cow cut in half special effect! I loved all the special effects really, the plane and semi hitting the dome.

I am looking forward to the series!


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> he said it was flooded again, implying it's a common issue.


there may have been more pressing issues to deal with like a giant sphere sitting on top of the town.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markz said:


> I looked at the dome as an upside down bowl, not as a sphere. Otherwise it would be called "Inside the Sphere". I am looking for them to dry to dig under. At the edge of it, it doesn't look like it extends into the ground, but more like if you took a mixing bowl and plopped it down on the dirt. Or go to that house that was cut in half, and see if you can go into the basement on your side of the dome and get out on the other side of the basement outside the dome.


That would make for a pretty short series, though.

Episode 1: The residents of Chester's Mill are surprised to discover that a mysterious dome has appeared over their town.

Episode 2: The residents of Chester's Mill walk out through a basement.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That would make for a pretty short series, though.
> 
> Episode 1: The residents of Chester's Mill are surprised to discover that a mysterious dome has appeared over their town.
> 
> Episode 2: The residents of Chester's Mill walk out through a basement.


Episode 3: The residents of Chester's Mill, keep entryway into dome a secret and start a drug smuggling/prostitution/human trafficking ring from within dome that outside law enforcement can't get in to stop. Profit.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

markz said:


> Episode 3: The residents of Chester's Mill, keep entryway into dome a secret and start a drug smuggling/prostitution/human trafficking ring from within dome that outside law enforcement can't get in to stop. Profit.


Season pass set


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I watched last night and thought it was just okay. I still wish this was a 4 night miniseries. I doubt I'll keep watching 1 hour drag-it-out episodes for 3 years. Coulda been another "The Stand" or "It".


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a question for those who have read the book. I'm thinking of starting it but I'm a bit cautious due to some reviews. Overall, it gets excellent reader reviews but a fair number complain that the ending is deus ex machina and is wrapped up in 3-4 pages. The book is almost 1100 pages, so that's a large investment of time if I'm going to be disappointed by the way King chooses to end it.

Without giving away any spoiler details, I would appreciate any thoughts about this.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> I have a question for those who have read the book. I'm thinking of starting it but I'm a bit cautious due to some reviews. Overall, it gets excellent reader reviews but a fair number complain that the ending is deus ex machina and is wrapped up in 3-4 pages. The book is almost 1100 pages, so that's a large investment of time if I'm going to be disappointed by the way King chooses to end it.
> 
> Without giving away any spoiler details, I would appreciate any thoughts about this.


It's quite enjoyable up until the beginning of the stupid ending...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I didn't mind the ending at all.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I didn't mind the ending at all.


I admire your courage in facing life with such handicaps.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Not reading yet - 

I totally forgot this was on, and missed it. I've now set up a pass... 
wondered if anyone knew how I could watch the pilot? 

I tried CBS.com and it only had clips - then thought I'd pay iTunes or Amazon, and neither had it. Any other suggestions. Else, I'll pull out the laptop and consider the alternate methods.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

SoBelle0 said:


> Not reading yet -
> 
> I totally forgot this was on, and missed it. I've now set up a pass...
> wondered if anyone knew how I could watch the pilot?
> ...


According to http://www.yidio.com/show/under-the-dome/season-1/episode-1/links.html

CBS.com and Amazon Prime.

Here is the link to the first episode on CBS.com

http://www.cbs.com/shows/under-the-...-CB3C-275A-6324C75E2B75/under-the-dome-pilot/


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks so much!!

Wonder why I couldn't get it on either last night? I even downloaded the CBS app - and only saw clips. Must be that they're not allowing it on phones and pads. Or that they've got some 48 hour spacer before it becomes available... Stinkers!! Making me wait.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I didn't mind the ending at all.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I admire your courage in facing life with such handicaps.


Thanks - I try. 

I mean, it wasn't a _great_ ending. But compared some others he's done, I didn't hate it.


----------



## Eight47 (Feb 22, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Not reading yet -
> 
> I totally forgot this was on, and missed it. I've now set up a pass...
> wondered if anyone knew how I could watch the pilot?


The pilot is going to be shown again on Sunday.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

About the ending of the book:



Spoiler



I think if he had shown the aliens earlier then it might have worked better. Kind of show them f-ing around with the humans, conducting various sick experiments on them. By not really showing alien kids till late in the book, it seemed to me to be really lame. I wished it had been some sort of government weapon or something.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

We have a mixed house - my wife read the book (loved it) and I haven't. I loved the pilot episode and can't wait to watch the story unfold. My wife liked it, but she was muttering out loud the whole time stuff like "He didn't do that in the book" or "She wasn't married" and really just spending her time trying to remember how it compares. 

I'd also try to dig. I'd get out some spray paint too and mark that sucker so nobody crashes into it again. Of course it is like day one so I don't mind them not trying much to get out.

The propane seems too obvious to be the power source.
Are they being protected from a meteor strike? Stars falling in line...
Is the govt really oblivious to what is going on there?

I am seriously considering reading the book once I am done with this mini series.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I admire your courage in facing life with such handicaps.


See, I've always considered endings to be King's shortcoming, so a WTF ending wouldn't shock me or let me down.

I actually liked how he ended Cell because he didn't try to force/pigeonhole anything.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

I hate it when spoilers show up in the email notification.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyone else notice the striking similarity in appearance between the Sheriff's deputy (Whose name I can't remember) and Jo Lupo from Eureka?



LlamaLarry said:


> candy striper/whore GF


What is it that makes her a whore? Who else has she been sleeping with?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> Anyone else notice the striking similarity in appearance between the Sheriff's deputy (Whose name I can't remember) and Jo Lupo from Eureka?


I hadn't been paying much attention to the cast and when the promos flew by I thought "wow, Erica Cerra is really getting typecast" it wasn't until I sat down and watched it that I realized it was Natalie Martinez from CSI:NY


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Langree said:


> See, I've always considered endings to be King's shortcoming, so a WTF ending wouldn't shock me or let me down.


Yeah, maybe it was diminished expectations or something, but I've read just about every one of King's books (I consider myself a pretty big fan), and the ending of this book didn't particularly bother me. The man tells a helluva story, but he *always* has problems wrapping it up. You just know that going in.


----------



## warrenn (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope they don't try to continue the show after the season. The only reason I'm watching is because I want a story with a beginning, middle, and end. If it becomes another random mystery of the week which eventually peters out until it's canceled, I'm going to give up on it. But I'm sure the network will see the good ratings and assume the viewers want them to drag it out as long as possible. But in reality, the viewers want an actual mini-series with an actual ending.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

You should stop watching it then. They have plans to have it last 2-3 seasons at least.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

ElJay said:


> So while everybody complains about the portrayal of the sheriff department, I was wondering why the town councilman's (Big Jim's) vehicle apparently had (a bad knock-off of) Vermont license plates on it.


Didn't notice this -- every license plate I saw looked like a Pennsylvania plate.


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

In Under The Dome Producer Brian K. Vaughan Talks Series Ending he says:



> Its been pretty close to be going on a day for each episode. So, at 13, its going to be at two weeks, which pretty closely mirrors the novel. The show is going to be what life is like in those first two hectic weeks under the dome. Hopefully this is just the start of an incredible journey .The fun will come in the second season, so fingers crossed that people will want to stick around with Chesters Mill.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

All Steven King books are like that, long and detailed plots that suddenly wrap up at great speed.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> What is it that makes her a whore? Who else has she been sleeping with?


The scene where she interacts with Barbie was really awkward and forced, almost like the whole point was to give Junior a reason to go full psycho and hate Barbie for no apparent reason.

She seemed ready to link up with the sexy new dude in town were it not for the pesky person rolling in with a medical emergency.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Maybe ABC or NBC or Fox could produce a 3 episode miniseries for people like me who want that.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Maybe ABC or NBC or Fox could produce a 3 episode miniseries for people like me who want that.


Someone might do it on youtube.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

LlamaLarry said:


> The scene where she interacts with Barbie was really awkward and forced, almost like the whole point was to give Junior a reason to go full psycho and hate Barbie for no apparent reason.
> 
> She seemed ready to link up with the sexy new dude in town were it not for the pesky person rolling in with a medical emergency.


So that makes her a whore? I didn't see any evidence of money exchanging hands.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Personally, I can not, NOT TALK about the series, w/o talking about the book. I think in my mind the two are intimately tied-together, especially after what both Brain Vaughn and Stephen King have said. Vaughn has taken the book, and wants to expand it into a multi-year arc (in terms of how many seasons it runs). King (as many of you have pointed -out) was obviously not too happy with the ending of his own book, so he did not mind the alteration that Brian Vaugh suggested. Obviously what they have come-up with -- together -- is agreeable to both. Will it be better? That's still to be determined, and we won't know that, until the story arc is concluded. I just hope they don't drag-it out, on and on and on in sort of a perpetual "Lost" fashion and ruin it.

For the record, without spoiling it, the book ending _did not bother me._ Why is that? Well, because King did a magnificent job in the preceding 1,000 pages of amping up the pressure and the tension for all the characters through all their interactions.

If Brian Vaughn can capture that even at 50%, then I think this will be a good series.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Hercules67 said:


> For the record, without spoiling it, the book ending _did not bother me._ Why is that? Well, because King did a magnificent job in the preceding 1,000 pages of amping up the pressure and the tension for all the characters through all their interactions.
> 
> If Brian Vaughn can capture that even at 50%, then I think this will be a good series.


The book would have been better if someone would have ripped out the last XX pages with any hint of that ending and completely left the reader wherever that had left the story... even if that means it's the domes presence is basically unresolved.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I treat tv series versus books like they are Friday Night Lights. 

Two different critters. Movies versus books, different story.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

GAViewer said:


> In Under The Dome Producer Brian K. Vaughan Talks Series Ending he says:


That's annoying. All of the press I've read on the show is acting like this is a 13-episode miniseries that is ending later this year.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.

I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

donnoh said:


> I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.
> 
> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


I didn't notice that at all. Guess I need to watch more carefully or miss what is being shoved.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

donnoh said:


> I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.
> 
> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


Yeah. Cause actually including people who exist is shoving it down your throat.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Personally, I can not, NOT TALK about the series, w/o talking about the book.


Then start another thread and talk to your heart's delight. Seriously. I'm not trying to be snarky or anything, I simply want to watch this series without worrying about spoilers, or what the book did or didn't do. I'm watching a TV show.

As an aside, I don't have any problems with the concept of book vs TV discussion. I've read the Game of Thrones books, and was very active in *the separate thread *created for those who had read the books to discuss the TV show versus the books. I also understood why the non-book readers wanted us away in our own discussion.

So please do the same here.



donnoh said:


> I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.
> 
> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


I guess I'm just blind to it. I never even thought about it that way. I assumed it was a mom and a daughter, and a friend along for the ride. Regardless of what or who they were, they're just people. What possible difference can it make to the average viewer, especially when it's as subtle (or non-existent) as this was?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> So that makes her a whore? I didn't see any evidence of money exchanging hands.


No, I don't think that she is a prostitute either. I guess I sided with Junior more than I realized and felt like she got over him too quickly.

Not saying I would kidnap her and lock her up in a fallout shelter though.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

donnoh said:


> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


You know how hilarious you guys sound when you use that phrase, right? And you do it just about every time...


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

donnoh said:


> I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.
> 
> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


Just think of them as political versions of product placements.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

donnoh said:


> I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.
> 
> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


You raised her so well so that she was annucinated so quickly.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

danterner said:


> It doesn't hurt to ask.


Request sent.

No response as of yet.

State uned.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

kettledrum said:


> Anyone else notice the striking similarity in appearance between the Sheriff's deputy (Whose name I can't remember) and Jo Lupo from Eureka?


I had to check IMDB to make sure I wasn't imagining things. They're almost clones when in uniform.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

If this was mentioned earlier, I may have missed it amongst book discussion.

I laughed at Junior saying to Barbie '*Be Seeing You*' when the reporter showed up. Classic reference to The Prisoner, which was essentially a 'Dome' show.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> No, I don't think that she is a prostitute either. I guess I sided with Junior more than I realized and felt like she got over him too quickly.
> 
> Not saying I would kidnap her and lock her up in a fallout shelter though.


And just to clarify, the girlfriend of Junior and the sister in the Home Alone kids pair are the same person.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I won't be reading the book as I don't really care for King but I am enjoying the show. 

That was a really dumb remark about Hollywood shoving homosexuality down people's throats by the way


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> I was a little confused by the physical and clothing similarity between his candy striper/whore GF and the underaged sister of the boy that was left Home Alone.





cherry ghost said:


> That wasn't the same girl? I need to pay better attention.





billypritchard said:


> And just to clarify, the girlfriend of Junior and the sister in the Home Alone kids pair are the same person.


Thanks, I've been meaning to go back and check that


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> That was a really dumb remark about Hollywood shoving homosexuality down people's throats by the way


I'm guessing that donnoh will be participating in the Family Research Council's "On Our Knees for America", too.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I actually meant to rewatch it too. I was certain it was the same girl, but the other 4 people in the family watching with me assured me that I was crazy.  Now I will do it just to prove that I was not crazy (this time).


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> Dale Barbara (Barbie) is supposed to be the moral compass of the story.
> 
> Personally, I was disappointed in the changes to his character.


I agree! Why CBS made that major change just to add "mystery" is absurd! Are they afraid they won't attrack their usual "procedural" viewers?


----------



## DaveMN (Nov 14, 2001)

Letter from Stephen King


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Interesting letter from King, thanks for posting. But a warning to those who haven't read the book...there be lots o spoilers there.

One thing that makes me happy,


Spoiler



they are changing the source of the Dome. Yippee!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

He makes a good point. For him to write something like that, I imagine he must have been getting a LOT of flak from reader-viewers. People should give the show a chance; it's only had one episode so far (and a pretty good one, IMHO).


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

danterner said:


> He makes a good point. For him to write something like that, I imagine he must have been getting a LOT of flak from reader-viewers. People should give the show a chance; it's only had one episode so far (and a pretty good one, IMHO).


Totally agree. I am irritated with the Amazon.com negative reviewers since they haven't seen enough of the show to write anything useful, IMO.

(I didn't read King's comments because I never read the book.)


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

trainman said:


> Yes, there are sheriffs that provide local law enforcement services. But I note that -- for example, since this is one I'm familiar with -- while West Hollywood is policed by the Los Angeles County sheriff's department, the deputies don't have "West Hollywood Sheriff's Department" uniform patches. In "Under the Dome," there are "Chester's Mill Sheriff's Department" uniform patches.


The city of Jacksonville is in Duval County. A long time ago we incorporated the entire county as the city, to save on duplication of effort. Jacksonville City Limits and Duval County Limits are in exactly the same place. There are other, much smaller townships inside Duval County, which are technically inside Jacksonville City Limits because of that (like Jacksonville Beach, which has its own mayor).

The police are the Jacksonville Sheriffs Office. They have JSO on their collars and uniforms. Duval County isn't mentioned at all.

So, while it is likely extremely rare, it does happen in real life, at least once.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Interesting letter from King, thanks for posting. But a warning to those who haven't read the book...there be lots o spoilers there.
> 
> One thing that makes me happy,* SPOILER *


Actually the only real spoilers are for those who did read the book. Yours as an example. I have no idea how that played out in the book so I don't know what they changed.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

danterner said:


> He makes a good point. For him to write something like that, I imagine he must have been getting a LOT of flak from reader-viewers. People should give the show a chance; it's only had one episode so far (and a pretty good one, IMHO).


I don't see any sign that people aren't giving it a chance. They may complain, but from the number of posts I see, they are watching.

Personally, I liked the first episode. I guess I'm one of the gifted among us that can separate a book from a TV show.

The book was amazing, but I can handle a different interpretation of the same situation happening on TV.

Like King said, almost, how much fun would it be were it the same?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Actually the only real spoilers are for those who did read the book. Yours as an example. I have no idea how that played out in the book so I don't know what they changed.


To be clear, you're saying if one hasn't read the book, it's ok to read?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I read Wikipedia to learn about the lame ending to the book


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> To be clear, you're saying if one hasn't read the book, it's ok to read?


There are minor spoilers. He explains that some things are different and mentions them but does not (except in one example) mentions what they changed from or to. There is one two word phrase that I had not heard before that is a spoiler but I think minor.

My previous post meant that if you read the book and he says "such and such" changed, you know that "such and such" is not as in the book. That is a spoiler.

If it is not against the rules, I am posting here a redacted version of this letter:



Stephen King said:


> A Letter From Stephen:
> 
> For those of you out there in Constant Reader Land who are feeling miffed because the TV version of Under the Dome varies considerably from the book version, here's a little story.
> 
> ...


BTW, the redactions are mostly for those who read the book, not for the viewer only.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Actually, King's letter is nice.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hercules67 said:


> Actually, King's letter is nice.


Agreed.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I rewatched the episode again so Thing 2 could watch it and also happened to check out the character bios and can definitely confirm that Junior's girlfriend and sister to home alone boy Joe, Angie McAlister, is indeed the same girl as the waitress and the candy striper.

She just happened to be *really* fast going from working at the cafe, to home to check on her brother (and look for her dad) and then off to the hospital.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

This series has been added to Amazon Prime. 
:up:
:thumbup:


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> If it is not against the rules, I am posting here a redacted version of this letter:


Thank you:up:


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Ereth said:


> The city of Jacksonville is in Duval County. A long time ago we incorporated the entire county as the city, to save on duplication of effort. Jacksonville City Limits and Duval County Limits are in exactly the same place. There are other, much smaller townships inside Duval County, which are technically inside Jacksonville City Limits because of that (like Jacksonville Beach, which has its own mayor).
> 
> The police are the Jacksonville Sheriffs Office. They have JSO on their collars and uniforms. Duval County isn't mentioned at all.
> 
> So, while it is likely extremely rare, it does happen in real life, at least once.


Indianapolis works the same way. From Wikipedia:

In December 2005, the City-County Council approved a merger of the Indianapolis Police Department and the Marion County Sheriff's Department, creating the Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department, headed by the Marion County Sheriff


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Well, if a dome ever descends over Jacksonville or Indianapolis, I'll know not to complain about the name of the law enforcement department.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I missed the pilot last week but watched the re-airing last night. I was intrigued by the 4-page thread for the pilot -- figured it must have been really good. Didn't realize that half this thread was devoted to a lesson on US municipal "geography". I have *not* read the book.

My firs thought was this is not a dome but a sphere. The only way I can think of getting a force-field like this up in a split second is to have it emanate from some point in the middle and go outward. It's got to be a sphere.

The Barbie character buried someone. We did not see him murdering the man. He may have had a really good reason to do what he did.

Like everyone here I could do without psycho Jr. But the actor has a strong resemblance to James Franco. Had me wondering if Franco had a younger prother.

The mother taking her daughter to some place for troubled teens was quite annoying, I agree. One of the sisters made a comment about this place being for rich parents to stuff their kids in -- and they're driving a Chevy?

But, hey, its summer and this is sci fi-ish.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

wprager said:


> The Barbie character buried someone. We did not see him murdering the man. He may have had a really good reason to do what he did.


He didn't just bury anyone, he buried the missing husband of the hot woman who's been so kind to him. Awkward!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

YEs, I caught that. Point is he didn't appear to know whom he buried (or at least not enough to recognize the guy's wife); and we didn't know who it was until we saw the picture (of course that close-up of the face in the opener was a clear indicator that we *will* see his face again).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> In Indianapolis, they combined the Indianapolis Police Department with the Marion County Sheriff Department under what they call Unigov and they are now called the Indianapolis Metropolitan PD. Maybe this town did that but kept the Sheriff Dept name.





Bob Coxner said:


> Indianapolis works the same way. From Wikipedia:
> 
> In December 2005, the City-County Council approved a merger of the Indianapolis Police Department and the Marion County Sheriff's Department, creating the Indianapolis Metropolitan Police Department, headed by the Marion County Sheriff


Yep!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> he said it was flooded again, implying it's a common issue.


I rewatched this episode last night. He didn't say "again" or imply that it had happened before. Just said that it was flooded.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I liked it more than I thought I would.

One thing I found interesting, which has maybe been talked about already in this thread. From the previews, I thought the female cop was the same female cop from Eureka. Even when watching this episode I thought it was her until about 30 minutes in. Then I took a close look and realized it wasn't her. At least I don't think it was her.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

wprager said:


> I missed the pilot last week but watched the re-airing last night. I was intrigued by the 4-page thread for the pilot -- figured it must have been really good. Didn't realize that half this thread was devoted to a lesson on US municipal "geography". I have *not* read the book.
> 
> My firs thought was this is not a dome but a sphere. The only way I can think of getting a force-field like this up in a split second is to have it emanate from some point in the middle and go outward. It's got to be a sphere.


Agree regarding the thread. Hopefully all the discussion of the county in which specific cities are located or who local governing law enforcement is will have been exhausted in this thread, along with the book comparisons.

How could it have been a sphere - rather than slicing the cow, trees and buildings as it passed thru, wouldn't it have just crushed everything? Unless you are saying it just appeared in mid-air and then shot up and downward thereby slicing all in its path? My assumption was that it fell from somewhere.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

If this thing lasts longer than two episodes they better make it possible for gases to pass through the dome. CO2 is heavier than oxygen so people would start passing out in the streets with the girl in the fallout shelter suffocating first


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

They are trapped with trees so they should be fine with oxygen/carbon dioxide. Google says 20 trees needed per person. I'm guessing they have plenty.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

nickels said:


> They are trapped with trees so they should be fine with oxygen/carbon dioxide. Google says 20 trees needed per person. I'm guessing they have plenty.


They just need to count up the trees and people and make sure they don't have too many people. Just kill a few people until you get the numbers right.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> They just need to count up the trees and people and make sure they don't have too many people. Just kill a few people until you get the numbers right.


Won't the people die on their own till the number is right?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

trainman said:


> Didn't notice this -- every license plate I saw looked like a Pennsylvania plate.


Except for the law enforcement vehicles and the truck that smashed into the dome, I only saw license plates that looked like bad replicas of the Vermont plate - the white frame around the numbers was thicker.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

jr461 said:


> ...
> 
> How could it have been a sphere - rather than slicing the cow, trees and buildings as it passed thru, wouldn't it have just crushed everything? Unless you are saying it just appeared in mid-air and then shot up and downward thereby slicing all in its path? My assumption was that it fell from somewhere.


Got to see it last night, and I enjoyed it! I haven't read the book, so I guess that's good? 

Didn't the one couple overhear, on the radio or scanner or something, someone talking about "dropping it over Chester's Mill?"


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

markz said:


> Won't the people die on their own till the number is right?


That's no fun!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> The town, or most residents, could rely on well water. No running water necessary.


Even well water has to come from somewhere...



donnoh said:


> I'm just glad that the producers felt compelled to make this show GLBT friendly and made a point out of a lesbian couple with their sick daughter. OUR daughter was annunciated to the point of okay, we get it.
> 
> I'm growing tired of the gay promotion that hollywood keeps shoving down everyones throat.


  So, if you and your spouse pull up to a hospital with your daughter in the car, would you yell out "_MY_ daughter is sick", or "_OUR_ daughter is sick"? If you're talking to your spouse in the car about your daughter would you say "_MY_ daughter" or "_OUR_ daughter"? Right, I thought so.



astrohip said:


> Then start another thread and talk to your heart's delight. Seriously. I'm not trying to be snarky or anything, I simply want to watch this series without worrying about spoilers, or what the book did or didn't do. I'm watching a TV show.


Yes, please! I've read all the GoT books and I greatly enjoy having a separate book thread and show thread: it works really well. I haven't read this book and would prefer to avoid constant spoilers.



wprager said:


> My firs thought was this is not a dome but a sphere. The only way I can think of getting a force-field like this up in a split second is to have it emanate from some point in the middle and go outward. It's got to be a sphere.


Based on the way it "slammed down" into the ground when it appeared, I'm pretty sure it didn't start at the middle and push out. Plus, wouldn't everything have been pushed out in front of it? Or are you saying it was permeable until it reached the limits?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Azlen said:


> The ratings would have been good for a regular season show. There were 13 million viewers with a 3.2 dem rating. This proves that you can get good ratings for a summer show if you put something on that people want to watch.


I'm not a Nielsen family, but I tivoed it (and downloaded the tivo recording), but watched it over the weekend on Amazon.. I wonder how much the ratings were hurt due to it being on Amazon?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Interesting letter from King, thanks for posting. But a warning to those who haven't read the book...there be lots o spoilers there.


argh yes.. yikes, should have not started reading that..

(I do have the book.. IIRC, it was the book that was a dirt cheap $9.99 or so from walmart.com when it came out..)


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> San Francisco is in San Francisco County ...


SF is officially the City and County of San Francisco.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

nickels said:


> They are trapped with trees so they should be fine with oxygen/carbon dioxide. Google says 20 trees needed per person. I'm guessing they have plenty.


Actually, trees respire. They generate oxygen during the day while doing photosynthesis. But at night, they take in oxygen and produce carbon dioxide as they respire and consume sugars. Luckily, it's slightly more than break even, hence why 20 trees keep one person alive. (They produce a lot of oxygen, but when they respire, they take a lot of it back).

Phytoplankton (who live on the oceans) actually produce around half of the world's oxygen.

Anyhow, the bigger deal is typically carbon dioxide - there's actually a wide range of human survivability for oxygen, but human tolerance for CO2 is actually quite low - 2% is considered maximum tolerable for closed systems with conditioning. 3% has been demonstrated for a month, and 4% for a week. There will still be plenty of oxygen in the air when the town suffocates...


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> If this thing lasts longer than two episodes they better make it possible for gases to pass through the dome. CO2 is heavier than oxygen so people would start passing out in the streets with the girl in the fallout shelter suffocating first


Looks like they have. Moisture has gotten through when those on the outside hosed water on it.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Well, they addressed digging in the second episode. Those with shovels said it goes pretty deep. When someone with a bulldozer approached he was stopped by Jim who warned him about the exploding pacemaker and not to let machinery get too close. But just because it exploded a pacemaker doesn't mean it would have the same effect on an internal cumbustion engine.

And as far as people having well water, what about gas pipes? Don't tell me everyone has an electric stove.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

jamesbobo said:


> Well, they addressed digging in the second episode. Those with shovels said it goes pretty deep. When someone with a bulldozer approached he was stopped by Jim who warned him about the exploding pacemaker and not to let machinery get too close. But just because it exploded a pacemaker doesn't mean it would have the same effect on an internal cumbustion engine.
> 
> And as far as people having well water, what about gas pipes? Don't tell me everyone has an electric stove.


Uh, the thread is about episode 1 only.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> Well, they addressed digging in the second episode. Those with shovels said it goes pretty deep. When someone with a bulldozer approached he was stopped by Jim who warned him about the exploding pacemaker and not to let machinery get too close. But just because it exploded a pacemaker doesn't mean it would have the same effect on an internal cumbustion engine.
> 
> And as far as people having well water, what about gas pipes? Don't tell me everyone has an electric stove.


Propane... there is something of an ongoing story about liquid propane deliveries, if you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

> Quote:Originally Posted by jr461
> ...
> 
> How could it have been a sphere - rather than slicing the cow, trees and buildings as it passed thru, wouldn't it have just crushed everything? Unless you are saying it just appeared in mid-air and then shot up and downward thereby slicing all in its path? My assumption was that it fell from somewhere.
> ...


Actually, in regards to how the Dome appeared, picture in your head the dome "appearing" in place, simultaneously in every place/point where it now exists.... NOT that it comes down and covers something.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Hercules67 said:


> Actually, in regards to how the Dome appeared, picture in your head the dome "appearing" in place, simultaneously in every place/point where it now exists.... NOT that it comes down and covers something.


Why should we do that?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Hercules67 said:


> Actually, in regards to how the Dome appeared, picture in your head the dome "appearing" in place, simultaneously in every place/point where it now exists.... NOT that it comes down and covers something.


It didn't "appear in place" it came down, cut through everything in it's path, cleanly.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It wasn't clear to me whether it "came down" or "sprang up" or "appeared instantly." I don't think that anything they showed, including the cow, makes one any more likely than the others.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

danterner said:


> It wasn't clear to me whether it "came down" or "sprang up" or "appeared instantly." I don't think that anything they showed, including the cow, makes one any more likely than the others.


to me, it looked like it "came down" because it seemed to impact the ground from above, as opposed to pushing up through the ground from below.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

danterner said:


> It wasn't clear to me whether it "came down" or "sprang up" or "appeared instantly." I don't think that anything they showed, including the cow, makes one any more likely than the others.





jsmeeker said:


> to me, it looked like it "came down" because it seemed to impact the ground from above, as opposed to pushing up through the ground from below.


I checked it out in slow motion and one frame at a time. It clearly comes from above. It's first visible (as visible as an invisible barrier can be) above the cow and then it hits the ground throwing dust in the air.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

It comes down, which explains the air shift as well. If it just appeared there wouldn't have been all that wind.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The town, or most residents, could rely on well water. No running water necessary.





squint said:


> If water and water vapor can't enter the sphere then it also can't leave so I don't think they'll run out of water.


Until they need to pump it. All that propane is awfully convenient.



nickels said:


> They are trapped with trees so they should be fine with oxygen/carbon dioxide. Google says 20 trees needed per person. I'm guessing they have plenty.


Don't cut any down to heat the homes in the winter.



nickels said:


> It comes down, which explains the air shift as well. If it just appeared there wouldn't have been all that wind.


Maybe. I could picture higher altitude winds, suddenly blocked by the dome, coming down inside the wall until settled. Did we see wind on outside as well as the inside?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I don't get all this talk about it being a sphere. The show is called "Under the Dome". Wouldn't that be your first clue that it's a dome?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

midas said:


> I don't get all this talk about it being a sphere. The show is called "Under the Dome". Wouldn't that be your first clue that it's a dome?


Well, the Dome is just the half of the sphere that they can see. In a couple of weeks, they'll change the name of the show to "Inside the Sphere."


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the Dome is just the half of the sphere that they can see. In a couple of weeks, they'll change the name of the show to "Inside the Sphere."


LOL (literally).


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I thought Stephan Kings stories all took place in Maine?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I thought Stephan Kings stories all took place in Maine?


Many, but not all.

That said, this isn't really a Stephen King story -- it's a TV series adaptation (primarily by Brian K. Vaughan) of a Stephen King story.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the Dome is just the half of the sphere that they can see. In a couple of weeks, they'll change the name of the show to "Inside the Sphere."


I heard Bill Maher will be coming on as show runner, and it will be retitled "Inside the Bubble".


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Actually, wouldn't a bigger problem be heat retention? That dome is basically a huge greenhouse...


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Worf said:


> Actually, wouldn't a bigger problem be heat retention? That dome is basically a huge greenhouse...


I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Worf said:


> Actually, wouldn't a bigger problem be heat retention? That dome is basically a huge greenhouse...


It might be, if the dome were made of glass. But it's not, and there's no reason so far to think that the dome is opaque to infrared.


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> I thought Stephan Kings stories all took place in Maine?


Many of the best ones take place on an alternative world.

Moon!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> He didn't just bury anyone, he buried the missing husband of the hot woman who's been so kind to him. _*Awkward*_!


Rio!!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

The Simpson's Movie was on TV this weekend and they showed a possible explanation of how the dome was put in place.

Is the actor who plays Big Jim famous from somewhere else? He looks a lot like Michael Chiklis to me.

I think it would be interesting if they showed some action from outside the dome. Where is the media?


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

Bob_Newhart said:


> The Simpson's Movie was on TV this weekend and they showed a possible explanation of how the dome was put in place.
> 
> Is the actor who plays Big Jim famous from somewhere else? He looks a lot like Michael Chiklis to me.
> 
> I think it would be interesting if they showed some action from outside the dome. Where is the media?


Big Jim is the DEA brother in law from Breaking Bad.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So if water (H2O) can make it through, then oxygen alone can make it through, right???
(or is O2 actually bigger than H2O?)

So they won't suffocate? (Though yes, there are plants inside, and light is coming through.. so theoretically the plants are getting sufficient light to keep turning CO2 back to O2.)


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Yeah oxygen should pass if water can pass.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Some Oxygen passes through, but not enough.... We're led to believe.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Hercules67 said:


> Some Oxygen passes through, but not enough.... We're led to believe.


We are? In the TV series?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Langree said:


> We are? In the TV series?


In episode 2:


Spoiler



The basis of the "we're led to believe" is that in the second episode water was coming through the dome when, from the outside, the military was spraying the dome using a firehose (or some other powerful stream of water). While that doesn't necessarily mean any amount of air would also come through, forcefully sprayed or otherwise, but it leads one to suspect it might.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I think it was the "not enough" part that Langree was questioning.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I probably wasn't paying close enough attention, but was this the same girl?

Girl sleeping with Junior
Girl working at diner
Girl at home with little brother
Girl hitting on Barbie
Girl kidnapped by Junior

For some reason I thought 1-3 (Angie) was a different girl than 4-5 (who I know Junior called Angie, but I thought he was just being psycho).


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, all the same girl. She's just the most mobile person in the entire town.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes, she's very flexible....


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yep, all the same girl. She's just the most mobile person in the entire town.


Not anymore.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yep, all the same girl. She's just the most mobile person in the entire town.





weaver said:


> Not anymore.


She went from mobile to cell.


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

danterner said:


> She went from mobile to cell.


That's good.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

If there wasn't a dome over this town I would have no interest in any of these characters. Unfortunately, since the dome seems to be secondary to the characters on this show, there's no reason to watch. I'm sure I'll still follow these threads to read if anything changes, but I doubt it.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> Yep, all the same girl. She's just the most mobile person in the entire town.





weaver said:


> Not anymore.





danterner said:


> She went from mobile to cell.


:up:


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

dswallow said:


> Propane... there is something of an ongoing story about liquid propane deliveries, if you hadn't noticed.


I picked up the series at episode 2. Can someone summarize what we learned about propane in the premiere?


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

SleepyBob said:


> I picked up the series at episode 2. Can someone summarize what we learned about propane in the premiere?


Nothing really. You just got the idea that Big Jim was up to something sinister.


----------

